# Wii U launch games to only support 720p



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2012)

Much speculation and discussion has surrounded Nintendo's upcoming Wii U consoles graphical capabilities and raw power. Its rumored full 1080p capability being the focus of much excitement amongst Nintendo fans and general gamers alike. However following the release of official screenshots for New Super Mario Bros U, screenshots which were only in 720p, it has been suggested that all first party Wii U launch titles will in fact only run at a maximum native resolution of 720p. NSMB U not being the only game to suggest that this may in fact be true, recently released official screenshots for both ZombiU and Project P-100 also came in at 720p. According to a WiiUdaily article linked below, a Nintendo representative on the floor at E3 hinted that Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros, and Pikmin 3 will only natively support 720p. And surprisingly he also stated that all playable games showcased at this years E3 will have a native resolution of 720p and not full 1080p HD.

 Source


----------



## ilman (Jun 8, 2012)

Bravo, Nintendo, now we know that next-gen is still 720p (sigh...).
I thought that the Wii U was going to be a more powerfull console.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 8, 2012)

Despite all the _hints,_ I don't think that's the case. Not many of games displayed at E3 are shown in their final form.


----------



## qlum (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know if it gets 1080p games in the future but launch games are usually rather conservative graphics wise like always with new hardware.


----------



## FIX94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe the games get some kinda update later on.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

Nintendo Land looks like the game that will define our generation.

Eh I've been out of commission since the Nintendo conference so I'll express my thoughts elsewhere.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 8, 2012)

What a shit story, the games were confirmed to be displayed at a 720p resolution at the event, no word was said about what resolutions these games will support when they actually launch.

Both mario and pikmin are simplistic looking games, it's unthinkable that they won't be able to run at 1080p even on weaker systems like the 360 or PS3.

I also want to add that these games used full AA...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2012)

You say "only" 720p like it's a bad thing.

So long as it's not 480p I'm happy, 1080p I would love to have but 720p is more than good enough.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2012)

What really matters is in the long run, what would be the resolution?

720p at launch is kinda expected actually, even for Pikmin 3.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 8, 2012)

To be fair, is Nintendo Land a game that really needed to be displayed in 1080p? Or at all, for that matter?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, most ps3 games are 720p, did you know that ? I said "most".


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2012)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, is Nintendo Land a game that really needed to be displayed in 1080p? Or at all, for that matter?


I think the expectation is that people want hardware to push forward but Nintendo isn't supporting 1080p for all games, which is admittedly a shame.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 8, 2012)

And the big question:

Real 720p or something like 520p *Wii-U*pscalled to 720p?


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 8, 2012)

TBH, this is kinda a let down, so far, i've seen nothing that suggests that the Wii U is more powerful than the actual HD consoles...


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 8, 2012)

this is call been lazy they shuld have work to make them 1080p as the wiiu can handle that easy


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 8, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Both mario and pikmin are simplistic looking games


On first glance Pikmin 3 is simplistic but look closer and there is a whole ton of stuff going on in there.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 8, 2012)

The question is: will future games support 1080p or is 720p the done-deal resolution? 

This is not really a big deal IMO. The 360 and PS3 had 720p launch titles too. Plus, most of the console games run on 720p anyway. Don't know about the PS3, but the 360 has this secret 1080p upscaler.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Jun 8, 2012)

>complaining about high definition nintendo games
Guys...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to say, I didn't care when the wii was only 480p, but now that the wii-u's launch games will only be 720p makes me feel like when the 360 or PS3 came out. It's almost like a slap to the face and it's to expect it now that most titles will probably be only 720p and a few rare 1080p games.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 8, 2012)

Doesn't really matter to me as I spend a lot of time playing older games and indie games. That being said I am happy that its at least in HD because skyward sword on my hdtv got stretched terribly and looked like shit


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 8, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> You say "only" 720p like it's a bad thing.
> 
> So long as it's not 480p I'm happy, 1080p I would love to have but 720p is more than good enough.



my thoughts exactly. However, netflix better play back at 1080, otherwise why the hell would I use that over a blueray player. I'd reconsider getting a Wuu at all.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 8, 2012)

This isn't a big deal, however I doubt games are limited to 720p.
A lot of 360 games are 720p too, but they're not hard limited to it.
There isn't a big visual difference between 720p and 1080p though, edges will just look a bit more jagged.


----------



## gumgod (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't say that I'm surprised, but given that my current TV only supports 720p, I'm also ok with this.


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 8, 2012)

some of the games may have stared with older dev kits
that  did not have 1080p support

also
there game are just the 1 set of games

when the ps3/360 came out
many games were 720p

just wait games the use 1080p will be coming out


----------



## pubert09 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a big one in the cons category for me. Most the ps3 games I play are in 720p and honestly THAT looks great.
1080p would be an enhancement for me, but I'm not going to complain if games aren't using a higher resolution.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nintendo's next gen console won't do 1080p? That seems silly, considering PS3 and Xbox 360 both do 1080p, and they're current gen.

Edit: Still excited for WiiU though.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo Land looks like the game that will define our generation.
> 
> Eh I've been out of commission since the Nintendo conference so I'll express my thoughts elsewhere.




We already know what your thoughts on Nintendo hardware and software will be before it's even announced, so this way does probably save time.


----------



## Coto (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no problem at all with the rumored res. But I feel they're selling me the same thing I bought back then when Wii was released. Also, Wii U's gonna be the next PS3/XBOX we saw 6 years ago.

Not pretending to be a fanboy or anything but... *hugs ps3*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

That's genuinely disappointing.  Oh well, there's always Dolphin


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> this is call been lazy they shuld have work to make them 1080p as the wiiu can handle that easy



You dont get it.. Most ps3 games are 720p, did you know that ? Yes, go to Sony playstation forum and they mentioned that. 



Scott-105 said:


> Nintendo's next gen console won't do 1080p? That seems silly, considering PS3 and Xbox 360 both do 1080p, and they're current gen.
> 
> Edit: Still excited for WiiU though.



Read above as well.


----------



## Lily (Jun 8, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> troll



Looks like Valwin finally got that promotion to mag staff...

...in spirit, anyway.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 8, 2012)

Lily said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > troll
> ...



Look I personally have no issues with 720p gaming, its perfectly acceptable. I mean, I play games in 720p on my cell phone all the time, and you have never heard me complain about it.

I am just glad that Nintendo's new console is more than capable of rendering games at the same resolution as my phone.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 8, 2012)

Wii U is not powerfull, that is a fact that we knew already. Now the question is: will it sell? I bet it will despite the lack of technology

Nintendo do not care at all to specs, and this is not good.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 8, 2012)

Not really surprised. Still thinking "I told you so", but oh well. Running 1080p games at 60 fps at launch was very unprobable. Regardless of the hardware available. Look like it's a rough start for Nintendo with their first HD(ish) console.

Now what is interesting me more than the console and it's graphics is how it compares to the PS3/360. If the games look close to the PS3/360 counterparts, I'll wait till the WiiU has more exclusives. One reason why I bought a Wii only after having a PS3 for a few years


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Wii U is not powerfull, that is a fact that we knew already. Now the question is: will it sell? I bet it will despite the lack of technology
> 
> Nintendo do not care at all to specs, and this is not good.


And you got all of that from speculation of 720p from the start (not even that) of the console? 

Good job!  

Anyway, at least it @ 720p.  Not being 1080p now, doesn't really show anything for the future and I'm not really sure if it would effect anything if it did or didn't.




BlueStar said:


> We already know what your thoughts on Nintendo hardware and software will be before it's even announced, so this way does probably save time.


He had the same thoughts at the start of the wii u rumors. 
(No, I haven't seen his post yet.)


edit: No, I read right the first time.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2012)

Does it really matter that they are starting out at 720p? 
I am more worried about them releasing some good games at launch and not releasing shovelware.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd hardly say the site's a credible source of rumour and speculation, yet nobody seems to be taking this 'news' with a pinch of salt as they should.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 8, 2012)

i play games on the ps3 like ff13 on 576p progressive scan-ed and it still looks good. its features not graphics that sells i think so.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 8, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > this is call been lazy they shuld have work to make them 1080p as the wiiu can handle that easy
> ...




reggie told us of sweet 1080p  graphics in games wiiu can display it easy but this launch games were made on last gen standars like 720p and i think is wrong


----------



## rt141 (Jun 8, 2012)

There... is no official source of this. Anyway, did you expect to actually get all games for the wii-u in 1080p? 
Even the ps3 does not have every game running in 1080p it's way more expensive for companies this way. Though it would be a very big let down if it effectively supports only 720p.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 8, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Wii U is not powerfull, that is a fact that we knew already. Now the question is: will it sell? I bet it will despite the lack of technology
> 
> Nintendo do not care at all to specs, and this is not good.



What are you talking about? That's great! They're not relying on heavy and pretty graphics. Nintendo has always been about creating better gameplay and experiences than graphics. Ever since they first started in the gaming business. Sega always had the more powerful consoles. The only time Nintendo had better hardware than someone was with the GameCube to the PS2. I'm more than ecstatic that they're not falling to all the crybabies this generation and trying to pump out the most awesome hardware.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nintendo has always been about creating better gameplay and experiences than graphics.



People use this line more than "I plead the fifth" but it doesn't actually mean anything when the competitors are A) pumping out quality games and B) pumping out gorgeous games. I'm just sick of people thinking there's some sort of trade off between "good graphics" and "good games" when this has continually been proven false.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has always been about creating better gameplay and experiences than graphics.
> ...



So? Nintendo has done nothing but proved themselves that they can make better games on inferior hardware.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So? Nintendo has done nothing but proved themselves that they can make better games on inferior hardware.



Every did has done that... just last generation. Now they've moved on to making incredibly ambitious games on incredibly ambitious hardware. Making good games on "inferior hardware" doesn't make you a good dev. Indie developers have been making great games with "inferior budgets" and that can mostly run on "inferior hardware" for years but no one puts them on god-tier levels like Nintendo.

I'm not saying their talented but I certainly would not put them above a whole crop of other developers.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 8, 2012)

on the upside though, 1080p requires more GPU power so with 720p, the GPU will be more free to work on the polygon count etc.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 8, 2012)

nintendo confirmed the wiiu supported 1080p a will ago heck even there official site says its supports 1080p give it time and we will get first party games in 1080p.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> nintendo confirmed the wiiu supported 1080p a will ago heck even there official site says its supports 1080p give it time and we will get first party games in 1080p.


This is referring to the launch games, not every Wii U game.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > nintendo confirmed the wiiu supported 1080p a will ago heck even there official site says its supports 1080p give it time and we will get first party games in 1080p.
> ...


and your point is?


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 8, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Gaiaknight said:
> ...


what's yours?


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 8, 2012)

To be honest, I probably couldn't even tell the difference between 720p and 1080p.

I've been playing my Wii for years, and am happy with the graphics.

I care more about new games, and a new way to play them than upgraded graphics.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't care if it's 1080p or 720p. They both look good, and I'm not sitting eye-bleeding close to my screen. You can make a 480p game look good (Xenoblade) if you use the right art style.

I care more about getting games that play at 60FPS. I hate it when games run at 30FPS. (Which is another WiiU problem.)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Gaiaknight said:
> ...


My point is that it doesn't matter what they said about games supporting 1080p, that doesn't change the probability that these games will be 720p, in some ways it supports it.

But also, what pokefloote said.  What is your point of your post, anyway?  If they hadn't said that...well, this news article wouldn't even exist, or its message and our reactions to it would be radically different.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Gaiaknight said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


true but my reply is to those now and future posts made in this topic calling the system weak for only using 720p when infact the system can do 1080p, which means its a developer choice not the hardware itself.


----------



## ashxu (Jun 8, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> You say "only" 720p like it's a bad thing.
> 
> So long as it's not 480p I'm happy, 1080p I would love to have but 720p is more than good enough.


Because this is a next-gen console and it's bloody 2012, not 2010.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay are we really going to sit here and do this again? I remember when 360 and PS3 where just coming out and we went through this or how about when LCD TV's first hit market or how about Blueray's and HD DVD's truth is unless your god or some mutant your not going to notice any real difference, maybe a slightly sharper picture but other than that 720p should be fine for most ppl at launch and after. I have a 30 inch Vizio LED LCD RAZOR SHARP HD TV and it runs all resolutions and honestly I see no real significant difference in quality maybe a tiny boost in clarity based on what I'm watching.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > You say "only" 720p like it's a bad thing.
> ...


Is that 2 year difference supposed to be significant?  Even now, it's not uncommon for various forms of media to go 720p.  In fact, you are very likely to find that many companies still use 720p because it's cheaper, takes up less space, is easier to make, and is more consumer friendly.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 8, 2012)

yup, which only further backs my point


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > You say "only" 720p like it's a bad thing.
> ...


its the lazy developers fault that the games are only in 720p not the hardware which supports 1080p i will give nintendo a pass as these are the first HD games from nintendo and there just now getting used to it but for 3rd parties there is no excuse as they have been working with hd for 7 years now on consoles


----------



## ashxu (Jun 8, 2012)

Techonology advances pretty quickly. 2010 is being very generous. The PS3 and 360 were released around 2006, that's how far Nintendo is behind.

You forget that the WiiU is hooked up to a TV. so "it's not uncommon for various forms of media to go up to 720p" would only apply if this was a tablet or a handheld device.

"taking up less space"? I don't think space is an issue in this age of technology. Not to mention resolution doesn't impact on data size (if that's what you mean)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> Techonology advances pretty quickly. 2010 is being very generous. The PS3 and 360 were released around 2006, that's how far Nintendo is behind.


Yes, but as has been said, neither of those systems play many games at full 1080p.


ashxu said:


> You forget that the WiiU is hooked up to a TV. so "it's not uncommon for various forms of media to go up to 720p" would only apply if this was a tablet or a handheld device.


No, not really.  TVs are forms of media, too, and they are heavily dependent on what is being displayed on them.


ashxu said:


> "taking up less space"? I don't think space is an issue in this age of technology. Not to mention resolution doesn't impact on data size (if that's what you mean)


Actually, I'd say that in this "age of technology" space is even more of a problem.  We haven't fully moved to digital downloads yet, and a 720p game most certainly will be smaller than a 1080p one.  Discs can only hold so much, and HDDs can only hold so much before it becomes expensive for the publisher and for the consumer.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2012)

For some of these games you've got to say, why would they need 1080p?  What are you hoping to see, Mario's individual moustache hairs?

Reminds me of watching South Park and The Simpsons in HD and thinking, "Uh, yeah, you're just doing this because you can."


----------



## ashxu (Jun 8, 2012)

Modern TVs can handle 1080p fine. Unless there's some compatability issue between older TVs and 1080p, the only reason I can really see 720p being a viable choice is when the hardware can't handle it or for some reason the developers designed their game around 720p.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> Modern TVs can handle 1080p fine. Unless there's some compatability issue between older TVs and 1080p, the only reason I can really see 720p being a viable choice is when the hardware can't handle it or for some reason the developers designed their game around 720p.


Or if the game doesn't need it/wouldn't benefit from it or the company wants to save money, both of which do happen often.


----------



## ashxu (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> and a 720p game most certainly will be smaller than a 1080p one.  Discs can only hold so much, and HDDs can only hold so much before it becomes expensive for the publisher and for the consumer.



The Wii U disks can hold over 25gb and possibly higher with multiple disk layers

and I don't think you understand what 720p and 1080p mean. They're just resolution sizes.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 8, 2012)

Native 720p is pretty sick for launch games, most x360/ps3 games rendered at sub HD and scaled up to 720p or whatever.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > and a 720p game most certainly will be smaller than a 1080p one.  Discs can only hold so much, and HDDs can only hold so much before it becomes expensive for the publisher and for the consumer.
> ...


I know what resolution is and I know what 720 and 1080p are, I still stand by my point.  Generally games that are of lower resolutions are smaller than games that are of higher resolutions.


----------



## ashxu (Jun 8, 2012)

Show me a trustable source on where you got this information. Note: Some random guy on some obscure forum or gaming blog isn't a trustable source.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 8, 2012)

ashxu said:


> Show me a trustable source on where you got this information. Note: Some random guy on some obscure forum or gaming blog isn't a trustable source.



I think that it is general knowledge that higher resolutions take up more disk space lol as long as theres a difference in bitrate. You wanting proof or a source of this just don't make sense.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 8, 2012)

Spoiler











shiny ?


----------



## nando (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> ashxu said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...




that's not how it works.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

nando said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > ashxu said:
> ...


Then explain how it does.  Remember, I didn't say "games with higher resolutions are bigger than games of lower resolutions", as that would be wrong.  But I would like to know why you have to say that it's wrong.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2012)

Not really caring a lot for this fact, launchgames says it all. 720p is a hell of an upgrade to 480p, nice work IMHO.


----------



## nando (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Then explain how it does.  Remember, I didn't say "games with higher resolutions are bigger than games of lower resolutions", as that would be wrong.  But I would like to know why you have to say that it's wrong.




resolution is independent of game size. the same game with the same assets and same size can be rendered at any resolution. if anything a game running at 1080p may have to do with fewer or less intensive assets to make up for the taxing on the system at higher resolution. so a game with few or no textures therefore smaller,  is more likely to be rendered at 1080p.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 8, 2012)

What a shit news post

1. Since when is information taken from on-floor representatives taken as fact? They are the main source of confusion at E3. Most of the time, they know pretty much nothing. I highly doubt Nintendo would tell them whether a game would be running at 720p or 1080p.

2. Official screenshots don't mean much. There were screenshots of Assassins Creed Vita released that were at 1920x1080. Does that mean the Vita will run the game at 1080p?

3. For games such as New Super Mario Bros. U, it's practically a given that it'll run at 1080p. With the simplistic visuals, it would be really easy to run it at 1080p with some anti-aliasing.

4. _Wii U Daily_? Really p1ngpong?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

nando said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Then explain how it does.  Remember, I didn't say "games with higher resolutions are bigger than games of lower resolutions", as that would be wrong.  But I would like to know why you have to say that it's wrong.
> ...


I said that generally smaller resolution games are smaller than larger resolutions, meaning that on average, a game with lower resolutions will be a smaller size than that of a larger resolution, not "a game will be smaller than a game with a higher resolution because, due to its being of lower resolution, it is a smaller game".  In other words, I'm not saying that a game's size is dependent on its resolution, but rather that in most cases, games of larger resolutions are larger than that of games of smaller resolutions (regardless of whether the resolution actually dictates the games size.


----------



## VMM (Jun 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> What are you talking about? That's great! They're not relying on heavy and pretty graphics. Nintendo has always been about creating better gameplay and experiences than graphics. Ever since they first started in the gaming business. Sega always had the more powerful consoles. The only time Nintendo had better hardware than someone was with the GameCube to the PS2. I'm more than ecstatic that they're not falling to all the crybabies this generation and trying to pump out the most awesome hardware.



You're completely wrong!
SNES was more powerful than Genesis, and it' proved with DKC.
N64 was much stronger than Playstation and Saturn!
Gamecube as you said was stronger than PS2!

Just recently they adopted that style!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

VMM said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about? That's great! They're not relying on heavy and pretty graphics. Nintendo has always been about creating better gameplay and experiences than graphics. Ever since they first started in the gaming business. Sega always had the more powerful consoles. The only time Nintendo had better hardware than someone was with the GameCube to the PS2. I'm more than ecstatic that they're not falling to all the crybabies this generation and trying to pump out the most awesome hardware.
> ...


I'm gonna have to agree, Nintendo has been a powerhouse up until the Wii, they've had the advantage of power and gameplay for generations.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 8, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Doesn't really matter to me as I spend a lot of time playing older games and indie games. That being said I am happy that its at least in HD because skyward sword on my hdtv got stretched terribly and looked like shit


Uh, maybe you need to check the "Zoom" Settings on your TV? I played it on an HDTV and if you change the zoom method it looks normal and not stretched at all. I have a feeling you are one of those people who prefer "Cinemotion" or other Motion Enhancing settings while watching movies which all make them look cheap and soap opera like.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


I'll agree that SNES was a better system....Yeah the Genesis had a faster processor but the SNES had more RAM a better Graphics Processing Unit and a better Sound Processor. Not to mention that the SNES had many many more good games compared to the paltry few that were produced for the Genesis. The downfall of the N64 compared to PS1 was the limited memory of cartridge based games which in turn limited the size of textures making many games look rather cheap in comparison. Don't get me wrong I love the N64 but it's easy to see that PS1 had an advantage in texture resolutions.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2012)

And the other shoe has fallen. First possibly over priced and the BIG LAUNCH TITLE is NintendoLand. Now the system will only support foggy HD. I heave 40 inch TV and whenever I watch local channels they look foggy cause of the 720p. Thankfully the non-local but HD channels are true 1080p. Thank You Direct TV....No thanks Nintendo!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> And the other shoe has fallen. First possibly over priced and the BIG LAUNCH TITLE is NintendoLand. Now the system will only support foggy HD. I heave 40 inch TV and whenever I watch local channels they look foggy cause of the 720p. Thankfully the non-local but HD channels are true 1080p. Thank You Direct TV....No thanks Nintendo!


Did they even say that you have to buy Nintendo Land?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Considering it will probably be sold with the Wii-U, yes they are making everyone buy it.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Considering it will probably be sold with the Wii-U, yes they are making everyone buy it.


I don't even think the fact that Nintendo Land is coming with it will be included in the price.


----------



## VMM (Jun 8, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> I'll agree that SNES was a better system....Yeah the Genesis had a faster processor but the SNES had more RAM a better Graphics Processing Unit and a better Sound Processor. Not to mention that the SNES had many many more good games compared to the paltry few that were produced for the Genesis. The downfall of the N64 compared to PS1 was the limited memory of cartridge based games which in turn limited the size of textures making many games look rather cheap in comparison. Don't get me wrong I love the N64 but it's easy to see that PS1 had an advantage in texture resolutions.



Yeah, all of that is true! PS1 indeed looked better in some games because of the larger media, but N64 sure was more powerful than PS1!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

VMM said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree that SNES was a better system....Yeah the Genesis had a faster processor but the SNES had more RAM a better Graphics Processing Unit and a better Sound Processor. Not to mention that the SNES had many many more good games compared to the paltry few that were produced for the Genesis. The downfall of the N64 compared to PS1 was the limited memory of cartridge based games which in turn limited the size of textures making many games look rather cheap in comparison. Don't get me wrong I love the N64 but it's easy to see that PS1 had an advantage in texture resolutions.
> ...


Yeah, it was more the fault of physical media than the system itself, though one could say that it was the system's fault for not supporting CDs and simply supporting cartridges (though I blame the CD-i for that).


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeez, console wars again? I don't even...
Can't we just make a forum section dedicated to that type of discussion instead just to keep all that repeat crap away from 50% of the forums?
I'm fucking tired seeing these.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Jeez, console wars again? I don't even...
> Can't we just make a forum section dedicated to that type of discussion instead just to keep all that repeat crap away from 50%of the forums?
> I'm fucking tired seeing these.


Um...there's no console war going on here, we're just talking about the power of Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Lily (Jun 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> And the other shoe has fallen. First possibly over priced and the BIG LAUNCH TITLE is NintendoLand. Now the system will only support foggy HD. I heave 40 inch TV and whenever I watch local channels they look foggy cause of the 720p. Thankfully the non-local but HD channels are true 1080p. Thank You Direct TV....No thanks Nintendo!



It's not Nintendo's fault that you bought a shitty TV.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 8, 2012)

Well it's just a question of time until someone drops the flaming bomb.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lily said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > And the other shoe has fallen. First possibly over priced and the BIG LAUNCH TITLE is NintendoLand. Now the system will only support foggy HD. I heave 40 inch TV and whenever I watch local channels they look foggy cause of the 720p. Thankfully the non-local but HD channels are true 1080p. Thank You Direct TV....No thanks Nintendo!
> ...



No. My TV is a great TV. Best TV I have ever bought. 720p on large screens looks like crap, It is a fact.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Well it's just a question of time until someone drops the flaming bomb.


Considering what we've been saying, there'd really be no reason for anyone to flame unless they were trolling.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why can't I but the troll on my ignorelist?


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's just a question of time until someone drops the flaming bomb.
> ...


To be honest I just skimmed through the recent posts, I'm so used to these kind of discussions everywhere haha.
My fault.


----------



## Lily (Jun 8, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Lily said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



That isn't a fact. If something looks wrong with 720p on your 40" television, something is wrong with either you or the television. My guess is that it's likely the television.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 8, 2012)

Lily said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Lily said:
> ...


I know, he must be sitting two feet away from the screen...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe the launch games running at 720p will get a downloadable update to 1080p later on.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 8, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Maybe the launch games running at 720p will get a downloadable update to 1080p later on.


Is that even possible?  Well, if it is, I don't see it being practical.


----------



## VMM (Jun 8, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Is that even possible?  Well, if it is, I don't see it being practical.



Possible it is!
But it's not much pratical! It would have to almost redownload the entire game!

For me it will be a huge deception if it's true!


----------



## gameandmatch (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## matt382 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't really see the point of 1080p being a necessity, I'm fine with 720p - as long as the games are enjoyable.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't even get this game resolution bullshit, I just want my games to look good.

And as of now Wii U games "look good" since they're about on-par at least with current gen stuff.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2012)

VMM said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Is that even possible?  Well, if it is, I don't see it being practical.
> ...



Well that's silly thinking right there. All that is really required other than the necessary time for the GPU to handle the additional pixels it has to render is changing the viewport from a dimension of 720p to 1080p. The translation from 3D world-space to screen-space is all done automatically.

_edit_

The patch itself could not only supply the ability to display in 1080p, but could contain optimizations that would allow the GPU to have more time for rendering the scene, while not changing any game assets at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> And the other shoe has fallen. First possibly over priced and the BIG LAUNCH TITLE is NintendoLand. Now the system will only support foggy HD. I heave 40 inch TV and whenever I watch local channels they look foggy cause of the 720p. Thankfully the non-local but HD channels are true 1080p. Thank You Direct TV....No thanks Nintendo!



720p looks very crisp on my Vizio 32" LCD HDTV, not sure what your problem is.


----------



## VMM (Jun 9, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



This would be not much different from what PS3 makes with 1080p support!
For it to become 1080p it would require, new sprites with higher resolutions, redesign a lot of the poligon-based objects, to change what wasn't suitable for a 1080p native!
Very few content of that would be reutilized!


----------



## nando (Jun 9, 2012)

VMM said:


> This would be not much different from what PS3 makes with 1080p support!
> For it to become 1080p it would require, new sprites with higher resolutions, redesign a lot of the poligon-based objects, to change what wasn't suitable for a 1080p native!
> Very few content of that would be reutilized!



No. No. No.  If we are talking 2d sprites in a set resolution optumized to a specific screen size then yes. But in the world of 3d rendering no. A low poly model will look low poly in the wii as it would look on the ps3. The other systems dont look better dimply because of the higher res. they look better because they have better quality assets which all would look great at any of the hd resolutions without having to upgrade any of the models or textures. Most wii games in 1080p would just look shitty but not shittier than they look on 480p


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 9, 2012)

VMM said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...



I would suggest you load up Dolphin on a computer with a monitor displaying 1080p, using an internal resolution close to 1080p (in Graphics->Enhancements), and try out some Wii games. You just might be surprised by the quality of the assets the Wii can use, even though the system itself is limited to 480p.


----------



## Alato (Jun 9, 2012)

Only 720p? I thought those Pikmin screenshots looked absolutely beautiful.

MAN, GUESS I WAS WRONG. THIS SUCKS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2012)

Alato said:


> Only 720p? I thought those Pikmin screenshots looked absolutely beautiful.
> 
> MAN, GUESS I WAS WRONG. THIS SUCKS.




Name more than ten PS3 games that use 1080p. Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Both mario and pikmin are simplistic looking games, it's unthinkable that they won't be able to run at 1080p even on weaker systems like the 360 or PS3.


Also, I can't imagine why such simplistic looking games would NEED to run at anything above 720p... ever watched an anime (or any other traditionally animated film/show) on bluray? The noticeable difference in quality is literally almost nonexistent.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4VbOHvaPRc

But seriously,  720p is JUST AS GOOD as 1080p


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Both mario and pikmin are simplistic looking games, it's unthinkable that they won't be able to run at 1080p even on weaker systems like the 360 or PS3.
> ...


true, but it could benefit pikmin, in that game you can zoom out until your pikmin becomes tiny dots on the screen, a higher resolution could help, although very little since the game also was running with full AA at the event.


----------



## VMM (Jun 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Alato said:
> 
> 
> > Only 720p? I thought those Pikmin screenshots looked absolutely beautiful.
> ...



Need I to remember that PS3 was released 6 years ago?!




wiiluver135 said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A4VbOHvaPRc
> 
> But seriously,  720p is JUST AS GOOD as 1080p



No it's not as good, and by the negative comments in this topic you probably know that a lot of people care about this!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2012)

wiiluver135 said:


> But seriously,  720p is JUST AS GOOD as 1080p


Haha, it's definitely NOT as good as 1080p. But that said, I don't think it's going to be a seriously apparent difference unless you have a ridiculously large TV.

But seriously, why on EARTH would Nintendo boast a new system capable of 1080p, and give 1080p to NONE of its launch games? That would be like if none of the Nintendo 3DS launch titles had 3D. I can understand it for NSMB U and Nintendo Land (which I really don't think would benefit from 1080p at all), but for the rest of them, It just makes no sense to not have that 1080p (especially ZombiU)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, we all know that full 1080p graphics _*ALWAYS*_ makes a game *so* much more enjoyable than a game that's only *gasp* 720p.  The PS3 didn't have 1080p launch games, neither did the Xbox 360, but did that make the games that much crappier?  No, it didn't make them any better or any worse.  But I digress, anti Nintendo trolls want nothing more than to keep on bitching about trivial matters like 720p-only launch games. All I can say is, BFD.

If people don't like the fact that all the WiiU games aren't going to be in 1080p, they can sod off.

Seriously, who cares?  You should be grateful it's no longer in 480p.  The irony is sickening, in 2006, trolls criticized the Wii for being 480p and bemoaned the fact that Nintendo didn't go HD.

Now, here we are in 2012, people are upset that Nintendo's first true HD console doesn't cater to their every need and verbally emasculate the company for not taking full advantage of the WiiU's AMD GPU.  

Wow. Simply amazing.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. I was excited for the wiiu but now that has lowered by quite a bit. I understand graphics aren't everything, but I see this as "if they are willing to half-ass this so early, what else are they planning on half-assing?"


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 10, 2012)

machomuu said:


> ashxu said:
> 
> 
> > RupeeClock said:
> ...



yes, 2 years is a big difference, We will be using the Wii u in 2016 etc So we might not think it's a big deal atm but when the next ps and xbox comes out the wii will once again be lagging behind. You're thinking from the current gen prospective rather than next gen.

I'm certainly no graphics whore , Some of my favourite games are nes/snes rpgs that are rather outdated in the graphics department, and I love little indie rpg games like Dungeons of Dremor. However when I pay £300 for a console I expect the developers not to be lazy for the sake of it.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 10, 2012)

It's not really a big deal that launch games are only 720p. No console ever has games with graphics that can test how powerful the console is right at launch. If you think about it this way, look at launch games from the Xbox 360 like Perfect Dark Zero.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/516508-perfect-dark-zero/images/gs_screen-3

This game looks awful compared to what the 360 games look like now. I mean come on Perfect Dark Zero looks no different than what Xbox or PS2 was capable of. Isn't that the same argument people are making now? Wii U launch games look like PS3/360? Do 360 games still look like PS2/Xbox? No, they don't, and we shouldn't worry about the Wii U either. Most developers haven't had enough time to test out what the Wii U can even do yet. I honestly don't think Nintendo cares about 720p or 1080p one way or the other. They only want to make games that people can enjoy. They only wanted to make a more powerful console, so that 3rd parties would become more interested in developing for it, but I don't think Nintendo plans to ever change from gameplay being the main focus of their games. IMO, it's good that the Wii U games at launch look around the same as PS3/360 considering that most games look terrible at launch and don't show off what the console can really do.

People keep saying that Sony and Microsoft's next consoles will be more powerful than the Wii U, but so what? Nintendo knows what they're doing and that's bringing great games for us to enjoy. Graphics can only get so much better and to be quite honest I don't care if a game looks just as real or realer than real life. I don't want to spend my money on games that are more movie than actual gameplay, or games that lack any kind of gameplay outside of online multiplayer. Sony and Microsoft can only make their consoles so much more powerful though without having to charge people ridiculous prices. Do people really want to end up with a PS3 launch all over again where they have to spend $600 to enjoy games or would they rather spend $300-$400 (assumed price range) on Nintendo's console and enjoy games they've been familiar with? I can't see Sony or Microsoft selling their systems at an affordable price range without taking a heavy loss on each console sold if they're planning to make their next consoles much stronger than the Wii U.


----------



## wiismodrome (Jun 10, 2012)

Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 10, 2012)

wiismodrome said:


> Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.


Just like how the 360 was able to graphically outperform the PS2/Xbox at launch?

PS2 graphics from a year before 360 launched

http://www.gamefaqs....es/gs_screen-15

360 graphics at launch

http://www.gamefaqs....ges/gs_screen-3

PS2 launched in March, 2000

360 launched in November, 2005 (nearly 6 years of tech difference)

Point is launch titles can't prove how powerful a console is. Especially when comparing them to games that are taking full advantage of the power of the previous console. In this case the PS2 game wasn't even showing what the PS2 was really capable of graphically, yet Perfect Dark Zero was considered one of the best looking launch titles for 360.

If you take the previous Perfect Dark Zero screenshot and compare it to this one of Halo 4

http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/632877-halo-4/images/gs_screen-7

It's a huge difference in what the 360 is capable of now compared to what it was at launch. If you look at what the Wii U is showing right now just in screenshots of prelaunch just think what it will be capable of in the years to come.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/wii-u/673013-zombiu/images/gs_screen-5

I know ZombiU isn't the greatest looking game when compared to current 360/PS3 games, but as mentioned developers have had tons of time to work with those consoles since they launched and know how to make full use of them. They don't know what the Wii U is fully capable of until they get a chance to fully test it, which they won't bother testing it's limit until they can see how well the console will sell first.


----------



## tronic307 (Jun 10, 2012)

The HD twins run most games at 720p, some even at 30 frames. When you set your Xbox360 to 1080p, it doesn't mean that the games will be running at 1080p native, that's just upscaling. Simple stuff like Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix is native 1080p, but it's not even worth setting your resolution to 1080p. My HD consoles are set to 720p, even though my TV is 1080p, because that's the native resolution for most content. I'm not thrilled that Reggie said, "1080p, check that box!" last year and now it doesn't seem to be the case, but 720p is enough for gaming. For instance, 720p is the only viable 3D gaming mode, as 1080p 3D is currently limited to 24Hz. I will stage a boycott if the HD twins aren't replaced with 3D twins, but that's another story.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, we all know that full 1080p graphics _*ALWAYS*_ makes a game *so* much more enjoyable than a game that's only *gasp* 720p.  The PS3 didn't have 1080p launch games, neither did the Xbox 360, but did that make the games that much crappier?  No, it didn't make them any better or any worse.  But I digress, anti Nintendo trolls want nothing more than to keep on bitching about trivial matters like 720p-only launch games. All I can say is, BFD.
> 
> If people don't like the fact that all the WiiU games aren't going to be in 1080p, they can sod off.
> 
> ...


I'm a complete Nintendo fanboy, but I gotta say, frankly, that's a terrible argument. You're basically saying that it should be perfectly ok that launch games on Nintendo's new system released in 2012 is on par with current gen systems released in 2005/2006, and that anyone who isn't "grateful" (grateful for what? We're paying for this, not being given it for free!) should just shut up because "at least it's better than before."

Defending Wii U by saying 360/ps3 didn't have 1080p launch games would be like defending a modern car that doesn't have airbags because cars 50 years ago didn't have airbags. Or defending the iPhone 4S for not having 4G because smartphones 5 years ago didn't have 4G. It's just stupid. You're using the specs of last generation to justify the specs of a supposed next gen system? I really don't see the logic here.

Personally, I don't care about 720 vs 1080. I don't even have an HD tv, and once I do get one, it's not going to be big enough for me to really even notice the difference. But I think the precedent and public perception this will leave people with is very worrysome.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't care whether it has 720p or 10,800p. *I simply do not care at all.*
I play games for entertainment. If I want maximum quality visuals, I'll look anywhere but a digital screen.
Out of all the characteristics of a video game: longevity, gameplay, genre, story, characters, dialogue, humour, depth, art style, music, etc...
I can't believe that display resolution matters enough to dissuade people from purchasing the console, and preventing them from enjoying all the games exclusive to the console, regardless of how good they are. Ridiculous.

Also, it seems to me that if the Wii U doesn't sell well, it won't be because of the resolution being 720p instead of 1080p. After all, look at the Wii.


----------



## wiismodrome (Jun 10, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> wiismodrome said:
> 
> 
> > Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.
> ...


Wasn't talking about any specific games, nor launch titles in particular.  Nintendo's new system has the advantage of at least six years of hardware development.  In that time GPU performance has increased by probably a factor of ten and CPU performance has also increased considerably.  If Wii U ends up not being clearly superior to PS3 and 360, it will be somewhat of a failure, IMO.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2012)

wiismodrome said:


> Wasn't talking about any specific games, nor launch titles in particular.  Nintendo's new system has the advantage of at least six years of hardware development.  In that time GPU performance has increased by probably a factor of ten and CPU performance has also increased considerably.  If Wii U ends up not being clearly superior to PS3 and 360, it will be somewhat of a failure, IMO.


Maybe, maybe not. I mean, was the Wii superior to last gen, at all? I personally barely even notice a difference in visuals between my Gamecube and Wii games (except for "sequels" to Gamecube games like Brawl, which is to be expected, even on the same platform). And yet, the Wii was the most successful this generation. But we'll see.


----------



## wiismodrome (Jun 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I mean, was the Wii superior to last gen, at all? I personally barely even notice a difference in visuals between my Gamecube and Wii games (except for "sequels" to Gamecube games like Brawl, which is to be expected, even on the same platform). And yet, the Wii was the most successful this generation. But we'll see.


In terms of hardware, Wii = Gamecube x 1.5; that's why Wii games look slightly, if any, better.  Initially, innovation likely sold a lot of consoles for Nintendo, though most "serious" gamers have since moved on to PS3 and 360.  At this point it is difficult to say what will happen in terms of sales over the next couple of years.  IMO, Wii U has to offer something that the competition doesn't, and if the visuals are no better, Nintendo will have to find another way to attract buyers.  Anyway, I wasn't prognosticating about sales in the previous post... I was giving my opinion on the hardware.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2012)

wiismodrome said:


> In terms of hardware, Wii = Gamecube x 1.5.  That's why Wii games look slightly, if any, better.  Initially, innovation likely sold a lot of consoles for Nintendo, though most "serious" games have since moved on to PS3 and 360.  At this point it is difficult to say what will happen in terms of sales over next couple of years.  Wii U has to offer something that the competition doesn't, and if the visuals are no better, Nintendo will have to find another way to attract buyers.  Anyway, I wasn't prognosticating about sales... I was giving my opinion on the hardware.


Indeed. I hope NIntendo doesn't honestly think they can get by on new play style alone (awesome as it may be). They were able to get away with it for most of one generation, but I highly doubt people will have the patience for it for another generation. I mean, probably a big reason that many fans put up with the Wii, aside from the 1st party exclusives, is the hope that the following generation would be much better, and on par with the generation in question (like me). My guess is that many of those fans won't be willing to deal with the same BS for another generation, especially since it'll leave the impression that Nintendo NEVER intends to step up their game and offer visuals on par with what's available.


----------



## reaper527 (Jun 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> wiismodrome said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't talking about any specific games, nor launch titles in particular.  Nintendo's new system has the advantage of at least six years of hardware development.  In that time GPU performance has increased by probably a factor of ten and CPU performance has also increased considerably.  If Wii U ends up not being clearly superior to PS3 and 360, it will be somewhat of a failure, IMO.
> ...



on that same token though, wii sales were very front loaded and the system has sold like a brick the last few years. also, the wii offered a brand new gimmick that was innovative and got many non-gamers to pick one up. this isn't the crowd that buys a console every generation, this is the crowd that was upgrading from the nes/snes to something else.

it remains to be seen that the new system has enough power to warrant not comparing it to the current generation since nintendo is hiding their specs (and no, "has a cpu, has a gpu, has internal memory" doesn't count as displaying specs). with an (likely) underpowered console with 720p visuals and a gimmick that 1. isn't very exciting 2. will already be released by microsoft by the time the wii-u launches, i see nothing to suggest that this will sell well at all, especially since ms/sony will have already shown the true next-gen by then, even if it isn't released first.

expect more real-time demo's like the square-enix one for true next gen consoles, and expect more of what the xbox360/ps3 can handle on the wii-u


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jun 10, 2012)

I find it strange how people are comparing the WiiU's 720p support to the 360/PS3's at launch. That was 6 years ago, and this is supposed to be Nintendo's next-gen console.

Saying that, _native _720p is the key here. I honestly don't mind if it's not 1080p at launch; I just want the WiiU to reasonably keep up with the Xbox 720 and the PS4 in the hardware department (the gap between 720 and 1080p is far less than 480p to upscaled HD, for one thing). Also, I'd probably prefer 720p at 60fps than 1080p at 30fps, if Nintendo goes down that route.

None of this is relevant if Nintendo doesn't step up their game in other aspects, though, i.e:

- Avoiding the Wii's fundamental issue of having a game library that is full of shovelware and having _maybe _*ten* quality games during its entire lifespan (most of which are first-party, no less).
- Investing more into their archaic online network.
- Giving third-party developers the room they need to release their games by minimising hardware limitations (no more HD console exclusives) and overbearing regulations on content and distribution.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 10, 2012)

KinGamer7 said:


> - Giving third-party developers the room they need to release their games by minimising hardware limitations (no more HD console exclusives) and overbearing regulations on content and distribution.


^This is honestly the only one I seriously care about. As long as the Wii U can hold mainstream 3rd party support, I'll be overall satisfied.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 10, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Lily said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



lol try 720p on a 73 inch tv. bleh! 480 is worse tho


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm a complete Nintendo fanboy, but I gotta say, frankly, that's a terrible argument. You're basically saying that it should be perfectly ok that launch games on Nintendo's new system released in 2012 is on par with current gen systems released in 2005/2006, and that anyone who isn't "grateful" (grateful for what? We're paying for this, not being given it for free!) should just shut up because "at least it's better than before."
> 
> Defending Wii U by saying 360/ps3 didn't have 1080p launch games would be like defending a modern car that doesn't have airbags because cars 50 years ago didn't have airbags. Or defending the iPhone 4S for not having 4G because smartphones 5 years ago didn't have 4G. It's just stupid. You're using the specs of last generation to justify the specs of a supposed next gen system? I really don't see the logic here.
> 
> Personally, I don't care about 720 vs 1080. I don't even have an HD tv, and once I do get one, it's not going to be big enough for me to really even notice the difference. But I think the precedent and public perception this will leave people with is very worrisome.



I don't care if you don't see my logic (or the alleged lack thereof), I'm just saying so many people on GBATemp are constantly bitching about the WiiU being "underpowered" or that "WTFBBQ, launch games will only be at 720p, Nintendo is for teh kiddies blah-blah-blah".  Their childish behavior is the very epitome of asininity, and they're trusting a rumor some sodding wanker made about a console very few people know anything about.  More powerful hardware isn't everything, it doesn't make a game any better or worse, because if that were the case, the Genesis would have slaughtered the Snes in sales.   The same goes for the Xbox against the PS2 last generation and the Wii against the PS3 this generation.  I fail to see why there are so many anti-Nintendo fanboys who refuse to see both sides of an argument, but then I realized, this is the internet.  On the internet, all logic and reason go down the toilet never to see the light of day again.  Yes, I should have reworded my previous rant better, but I was annoyed at all the Sony/Microsoft fanboys' refusal to see both sides.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 10, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a complete Nintendo fanboy, but I gotta say, frankly, that's a terrible argument. You're basically saying that it should be perfectly ok that launch games on Nintendo's new system released in 2012 is on par with current gen systems released in 2005/2006, and that anyone who isn't "grateful" (grateful for what? We're paying for this, not being given it for free!) should just shut up because "at least it's better than before."
> ...



The other part of things that makes me LOL is the fact that the PS3 and the 360 do not run games at 720P (well a very few games do run at that res and fewer still run at 1080P) people keep saying "Oh it can only do what system X has been doing since 2005!" well sorry to be the bearer of bad news but system X hasn't been doing it since then or barely at all. 

A metric ton of information on the subject here.
http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2012)

Just look at the console ports for Skyrim, they are 720p yes. but neither version had anti-aliasing (well, the PS3 might have had it), and neither game exceeded 30 fps.  Don't get me wrong, some games, like Star Ocean 4, look quite fantastic on the PS3/Xbox 360 but yes, very few games ever reached the full 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Jun 11, 2012)

No rumor about it. Wii U _does_ support 1080p:
http://e3.nintendo.com/wiiu/


*Video Output*
Supports 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i. Compatible cables include HDMI, Wii D-Terminal, Wii Component Video, Wii RGB, Wii S-Video Stereo AV and Wii AV.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2012)

VampireLordAlucard said:


> No rumor about it. Wii U _does_ support 1080p:
> http://e3.nintendo.com/wiiu/
> 
> *Video Output*
> Supports 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i. Compatible cables include HDMI, Wii D-Terminal, Wii Component Video, Wii RGB, Wii S-Video Stereo AV and Wii AV.



Official source versus the wanker-infested WiiU Daily....I'd rather, you know, trust Nintendo of America instead.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2012)

Nobody said the Wii U does not support 1080p, only that the launch games may not. Do you people even read anything before you cry?

So stop crying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, I'm not the one crying, it's the anti-Nintendo douchebags.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm a complete Nintendo fanboy, but I gotta say, frankly, that's a terrible argument. You're basically saying that it should be perfectly ok that launch games on Nintendo's new system released in 2012 is on par with current gen systems released in 2005/2006,


If he is even saying that, why wouldn't it be? Ps3/360 took time to get where it at. The wii u is at least on par (of the ending point of those systems), at it starting point. It can only get better from there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 11, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> If he even saying that, why wouldn't it be? Ps3/360 took time to get where it at. The wii u is at least on par (of the ending point of those systems), at it starting point. It can only get better from there.


I agree, but that's not the way that the public is going to see it, and that's why I'm worried. Like I said, I personally don't really mind. But with Nintendo's reputation largely tarnished among the people who see Nintendo as a creator of underpowered kiddie systems, I feel like they could really use a radically visually overpowered launch title or two to help shatter that image.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh, 1080p will look like 720p after everyone's eyes get worse when trying to take in 1080p, so they took took out the middle man and began with 720p instead.


----------



## tronic307 (Jun 11, 2012)

Seriously, these launch titles are stopgap games, basically what they could come up with in one year or less. We should see the real deal one to two years down the line. I think Nintendo needs a larger development force and some major new IP's, and increase their development budgets, but they know how this will play out. The problem is we're still in the dark at only five months out.


----------



## Slowking (Jun 11, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> What a shit story, the games were confirmed to be displayed at a 720p resolution at the event, no word was said about what resolutions these games will support when they actually launch.
> 
> Both mario and pikmin are simplistic looking games, it's unthinkable that they won't be able to run at 1080p even on weaker systems like the 360 or PS3.
> 
> I also want to add that these games used full AA...



Yeah calculating and animating the movement of 100 individual Pikmin + ~20 enemies is *really simplistic*!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2012)

the wiiu is dead before it's even released


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wiiu is dead before it's even released


You mean it's going to be released as a zombie!?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 11, 2012)

machomuu said:


> You mean it's going to be released as a zombie!?


A zombie console? THAT'S SO AWESOME!!!! It'll outsell the competition, for sure! ^.^


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 11, 2012)

Bad news: The cool, shiny giant robot in _Project P-100_ would not look that good in 720p compared to 1080p.
Good news: Nintendoo did say that the Nintendo Café (1) is going to be purposefully underpowered at the onset in order for its true strength be gradually unlocked while time passes, probably to compete against any new hardware its competitors may have.

(1= Yes; I am calling the Wii U by its more euphonic prototype name.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> Good news: Nintendoo did say that the Nintendo Café (1) is going to be purposefully underpowered at the onset in order for its true strength be gradually unlocked while time passes,


They actually said that?  Link?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 11, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> > Good news: Nintendoo did say that the Nintendo Café (1) is going to be purposefully underpowered at the onset in order for its true strength be gradually unlocked while time passes,
> ...


http://www.destructoid.com/report-says-wii-u-development-kits-are-underclocked-203903.phtml


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow... That's actually kind of a smart business strategy.


----------



## Slowking (Jun 11, 2012)

Except that report is one year old. The dev kits where "underclocked" since Nintendo hadn't finalized the specs yet and wanted to be on the save side.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 11, 2012)

Slowking said:


> Except that report is one year old. The dev kits where "underclocked" since Nintendo hadn't finalized the specs yet and wanted to be on the save side.


That is another perspective.
Thank you.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 11, 2012)

Just letting you guys know that Pikmin 3 its not a launch game but a launch window game


----------



## VMM (Jun 11, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> It's not really a big deal that launch games are only 720p. No console ever has games with graphics that can test how powerful the console is right at launch. If you think about it this way, look at launch games from the Xbox 360 like Perfect Dark Zero.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs....ges/gs_screen-3
> 
> ...





syko5150 said:


> wiismodrome said:
> 
> 
> > Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.
> ...



You do realize that even Perfect Dark Zero is a lot better graphically than all we had in PS2 and Xbox, don't you?
What everybody expected at least was something quite better than PS3 and X360 in WiiU's first titles, since it's released 6 years later from PS3.
The graphics look pretty much the same, and only being able to play at 720p is disappointing because
Reggie already said WiiU would use 1080p; and 720p is not any better than PS3 and X360, unless it's a heavy game, like Crysis 2.
But these games doesn't look heavy and do not support 1080p, what is quite worrying.

I'm afraid that after PS4 and X720, WiiU become as obsolete as Wii was compared to PS3 and X360,
without the support of the 3rd party games


----------



## nando (Jun 11, 2012)

you all have to consider that the xbox 360 and the ps3 came out at a huge profit loss so the huge leap expected doesn't make as much sense unless nintendo was offering a 400 dollar system today with similar profit loss and i can't imagine the other two will repeat their previous launch.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 12, 2012)

VMM said:


> You do realize that even Perfect Dark Zero is a lot better graphically than all we had in PS2 and Xbox, don't you?
> What everybody expected at least was something quite better than PS3 and X360 in WiiU's first titles, since it's released 6 years later from PS3.
> The graphics look pretty much the same, and only being able to play at 720p is disappointing because
> Reggie already said WiiU would use 1080p; and 720p is not any better than PS3 and X360, unless it's a heavy game, like Crysis 2.
> ...


Um... no there were quite a bit of PS2 games that looked better than Perfect Dark Zero that came out after the 360 launched like Final Fantasy XII. The fact is all launch title games look terrible compared to what a console is truly capable of. The 360 games looked like garbage at first but eventually started to look better after developers got more time to work with it. Better looking games require more time and more money, which no developer is willing to invest so much time and money into a game for a brand new console. They need to know that the console is going to sell first before they even bother trying to create top notch games for a console. Just because Wii had terrible graphics compared to PS3 and 360 doesn't matter because it sold a lot more than both of them. Sony and Microsoft need to first prove they can provide a powerful console at an affordable price range before worrying about if their console will be more powerful or not. I doubt both companies can continue to compete against Nintendo if they continue to sell at a loss each generation.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 12, 2012)

wiismodrome said:


> Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.









A 360 launch game.

OHMYGODWTF360ONPARWITHXBOXANDGAMECUBE


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> wiismodrome said:
> 
> 
> > Given 6+ years advancement in technology, it is only reasonable to expect the Wii U to graphically outperform Xbox 360 and PS3 by a sizable margin.
> ...



Which will soon be ported to the Wii U at a lower resolution.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 12, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


>


The game ran at 1138×640p on the 360.

*360NOTEVENHDCAPABLECONFIRMED*


----------



## VMM (Jun 12, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> Um... no there were quite a bit of PS2 games that looked better than Perfect Dark Zero that came out after the 360 launched like Final Fantasy XII. The fact is all launch title games look terrible compared to what a console is truly capable of. The 360 games looked like garbage at first but eventually started to look better after developers got more time to work with it. Better looking games require more time and more money, which no developer is willing to invest so much time and money into a game for a brand new console. They need to know that the console is going to sell first before they even bother trying to create top notch games for a console. Just because Wii had terrible graphics compared to PS3 and 360 doesn't matter because it sold a lot more than both of them. Sony and Microsoft need to first prove they can provide a powerful console at an affordable price range before worrying about if their console will be more powerful or not. I doubt both companies can continue to compete against Nintendo if they continue to sell at a loss each generation.



Why don't you take a look at these FFXII pictures:













Now take a look at these Perfect Dark Zero Pictures:














You can clearly see a huge graphical difference!
The faces, the textures, all objects look smoother and more realistic! 
This is the graphical difference we expected between PS3 and WiiU,
and probably will be the difference between PS3 and PS4!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



For six years ago that's really not bad at all. If the report in my OP is true the Wii U isn't really exceeding that by much at all. What an 80p gain for a launch title in six years? On what is reported to be extremely decent hardware? In an age when developers are extremely adept in their craft?

I don't actually see the point you are trying to make with what you posted, which is why I am humbling and humiliating you right now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 12, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> For six years ago that's really not bad at all. If the report in my OP is true the Wii U isn't really exceeding that by much at all. What an 80p gain for a launch title in six years? On what is reported to be extremely decent hardware? In an age when developers are extremely adept in their craft?
> 
> I don't actually see the point you are trying to make with what you posted, which is why I am humbling and humiliating you right now.


I hope you realize that the Wii U is capable of rendering natively at 1080p. There's more than enough eDRAM (32MB) in the system to handle that.

In fact, I'm 100% sure Rayman Legends is going to run at 1080p on the Wii U. I'm even willing to banbet on that fact.

Oh and my point is that at launch, 360 games never really impressed. The great looking games came after. Going by this, is it any surprise that Wii U launch games are not going to impress? And for fucks sake, the entire reasoning in the article is flawed. On-floor representatives are rarely right and most likely do not know the resolution of said game. For all we know, some games may be running at 1080p.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 12, 2012)

VMM said:


> I'm afraid that after PS4 and X720, WiiU become as obsolete as Wii was compared to PS3 and X360,
> without the support of the 3rd party games



Just like the PS2, who's competition had more powerful systems and released a year after, right?


----------



## VMM (Jun 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > For six years ago that's really not bad at all. If the report in my OP is true the Wii U isn't really exceeding that by much at all. What an 80p gain for a launch title in six years? On what is reported to be extremely decent hardware? In an age when developers are extremely adept in their craft?
> ...



See my post up there, there was a huge difference from PS3 and X360 first titles to PS2, GC and Xbox,
just compare the images!


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Jun 12, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Nobody said the Wii U does not support 1080p, only that the launch games may not. Do you people even read anything before you cry?
> 
> So stop crying.





p1ngpong said:


> Much speculation and discussion has surrounded Nintendo's upcoming Wii U consoles graphical capabilities and raw power.* Its rumored full 1080p capability being the focus of much excitement amongst Nintendo fans and general gamers alike. *However following the release of official screenshots for New Super Mario Bros U, screenshots which were only in 720p, it has been suggested that all first party Wii U launch titles will in fact only run at a maximum native resolution of 720p. NSMB U not being the only game to suggest that this may in fact be true, recently released official screenshots for both ZombiU and Project P-100 also came in at 720p. According to a WiiUdaily article linked below, a Nintendo representative on the floor at E3 hinted that Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros, and Pikmin 3 will only natively support 720p. And surprisingly he also stated that all playable games showcased at this years E3 will have a native resolution of 720p and not full 1080p HD.



You're the one who said it was rumored. No need to get excited.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2012)

i find it funny how everyone expects the next 360/ps4 to have 20 times better gfx...your all in for a BIG surprise!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope you guys do know p1ngpong is joking.  


Bladexdsl said:


> i find it funny how everyone expects the next 360/ps4 to have 20 times better gfx...your all in for a BIG surprise!


Yeah, because it going be 50 times better of course.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2012)

Graphics can only go so far, I mean after all, there is a limit.  The gap between current-gen and next-gen graphics can't be nearly as drastic when it was N64 versus Dreamcast and/or PS2.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Graphics can only go so far


I disagree, personally. Even though they may improve more slowly, there's always room from improvement. Take a look at real life, and compare it to the most realistic game in existence. There's still a HIGHLY noticeable difference, and until we get to the point of looking like real life, graphics can always improve.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 12, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> i find it funny how everyone expects the next 360/ps4 to have 20 times better gfx...your all in for a BIG surprise!



Well it will be fun to watch the fanboys struggle to switch gears from "They are going make the Wii-U look so out dated!!!" to "Well of course the hardware isn't going to be much better! But feature X still makes brand Y sooooo much better!"


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2012)

FUCK THE SPECS! Yeah! I said it! You people are here whining and bitchin' about how these launch games will only be in 720p. Get over it! Nintendo is NOT in the arms race anymore. They make consoles to support their gaming vision. If you haven't figured this out by now then frankly, you DONT deserve a Nintendo console! Just play some damn games already and stop worrying about how pretty the picture is going to be. Last time I checked, video games were about fun, not how realistic Solid Snake's beard looks on my screen. I swear. Gamers these days!   -_-'


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Graphics can only go so far
> ...



Well, let me know when consoles with hyper-realistic GPUs are made affordable for end-users.  The graphics in consoles will never reach the same level that modern PCs have right now without them being super expensive.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, let me know when consoles with hyper-realistic GPUs are made affordable for end-users.  The graphics in consoles will never reach the same level that modern PCs have right now without them being super expensive.


Things will ALWAYS improve, dude. It may take 100 years even, but it will get to that point eventually (assuming the human race doesn't go extinct in a nuclear war). Never say never because, well... pretty much every time someone has said that in history about scientific advancement, they were proven wrong.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, let me know when consoles with hyper-realistic GPUs are made affordable for end-users.  The graphics in consoles will never reach the same level that modern PCs have right now without them being super expensive.
> ...



Honestly, if the current standards are still in place a hundred years by now, the we won't go anywhere. We are nearing the end of the silicon age. The limit to the material is nearing, and by my estimates (take with a grain of salt as I'm not an expert) we have about another decade before a new material becomes the standard, and possibly only a few years of any silicone being used in computers after that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Honestly, if the current standards are still in place a hundred years by now, the we won't go anywhere. We are nearing the end of the silicon age. The limit to the material is nearing, and by my estimates (take with a grain of salt as I'm not an expert) we have about another decade before a new material becomes the standard, and possibly only a few years of any silicone being used in computers after that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUWfod_8JsM&feature=fvwrel
If quantum computers work as they say it does, then we might not even need to wait as nearly as long.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2012)

I give up.  Let's be honest, there's no point in continuing this endless argument over graphics.  If the WiiU launch titles are in 720p, BFD.  The freakin' console supports up to 1080p whether people deny it or not, as it is listed on NOA's website, which to my knowledge, is a _*real*_ source.  Why can't people stop their bitching, accept the fact that the WiiU doesn't cater to every bit of the graphics whores' needs and move on?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> graphics whores


I love how Nintendo drones throw this term around. Following the same logic, people could call Nintendo fans "innovation whores" for caring all about "new styles of gameplay" instead of graphics.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 12, 2012)

@[member='KingVamp']

I don't actually mean quantum computing. Its cool and all, but nowhere near usable by the average user. Right now what needs to change is the material the processors are built on. I'm not talking ram, or storage those are set for awhile. I know Intel is working on photon based processors. If you think along the lines of Fiber Optics, then you'll understand.


----------



## ieatpixels (Jun 12, 2012)

these people saying it's all fine and dandy that the wii u is sub par of our current gen consoles are really pissing me off.
serious? are you guys not aware of the wii's reputation amongst gamers? that's it's a weak blurry POS?
it's bad enough the console underpreforms the wii U's basic games, _now_ it doesn't even render them in full HD as expected? it's shocking. You guys saying it's okay must be touched in the head. either that or this forum is loaded with as many trolls as I think there is. which is alot.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

ieatpixels said:


> are you guys not aware of the wii's reputation amongst gamers? that's it's a weak blurry POS?


That's precisely what I've been trying to say. I personally don't really care for myself, but I KNOW this is only going to further hurt Nintendo's already suffering reputation among people who discriminate consoles depending on power.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I love how Nintendo drones throw this term around. Following the same logic, people could call Nintendo fans "innovation whores" for caring all about "new styles of gameplay" instead of graphics.




*Sigh* Why do I even bother "contributing" to a thread filled to the brim with Nintendo haters?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Nintendo drones throw this term around. Following the same logic, people could call Nintendo fans "innovation whores" for caring all about "new styles of gameplay" instead of graphics.
> ...


You're just making yourself look worse, dude. Like I said, I personally DONT CARE that there isn't 1080p. If you take a look at my post history, you'll see that I'm an avid Nintendo fanboy, always have been. I just happen to be able to see things from a critical standpoint WITHOUT the stupid Nintendo-drone filters. You're whole argument thus far has consisted of "I'm ok without 1080p graphics, and if you don't like it, too bad!" Unfortunately, that's not a real argument. You can't say "one size fits all" when it clearly doesn't. And it just makes you look silly when you call people "haters" just because they don't think Nintendo is perfect and is critical of them.

And that's the last thing I'll say about that.


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> That's precisely what I've been trying to say. I personally don't really care for myself, but I KNOW this is only going to further hurt Nintendo's already suffering reputation among people who *discriminate *consoles depending on power.



We need some motherfucking civil rights.






I HAVE A DREAM THAT GAMERS WILL JUDGE GAMING CONSOLES, NOT ON THEIR CPU AND RAM, NOT ON THEIR ABILITY TO DISPLAY REAL FULL HD BUT ON THE GAME LIBRARY OF EACH GAMING CONSOLE.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > That's precisely what I've been trying to say. I personally don't really care for myself, but I KNOW this is only going to further hurt Nintendo's already suffering reputation among people who *discriminate *consoles depending on power.
> ...



thats great and all but gaming consoles are used for more things than gaming. I haven't played a game on my wii in 3 months haha. I would love it if it displayed real full HD...even..gasp: 720p


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2012)

ieatpixels said:


> these people saying it's all fine and dandy that the wii u is sub par of our current gen consoles are really pissing me off.
> serious? are you guys not aware of the wii's reputation amongst gamers? that's it's a weak blurry POS?
> it's bad enough the console underpreforms the wii U's basic games, _now_ it doesn't even render them in full HD as expected? it's shocking. You guys saying it's okay must be touched in the head. either that or this forum is loaded with as many trolls as I think there is. which is alot.




Do yourself a favor and skip to 00:05

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUlp178QBuY

Do you really think that those of us who buy and play exclusively on Nintendo consoles give a shit about "Nintendo's reputation" among people who will always hate that company? Really?! This forum isn't loaded with trolls. It's obvious that there are a lot of MATURE (and no I'm not talking about the ESRB rating) gamers that understand that a game is the sum of it's parts and not just about the graphics. Remember that the Wii was under powered but had great games. Same goes with PS2 in which, that console's only saving grace was the DVD format. Frankly, if developers were not lazy and actually used DVD-9 disc on Wii I'm sure that we would have received more multiplat ports due to the fact that DVD-9 disc are the SAME type used on the 360. Honestly, multiplats on the Wii should have been nothing more than the 360 version, just not as pretty. Instead, most devs decided to be lazy and not even take the time to ask Nintendo for help. Hell, look at the Guitar Hero franchise which IMO is the best damn multiplat on Wii. Activision actually took the time to make the Wii versions on par with the HD versions with every feature, even DLC and full content streaming from the SD card. How? Because they were actually brave enough to ask Nintendo for help. It's that easy! Nintendo isnt some stuck up company. Unsure about something? Ask Nintendo! Damn! Dont blame Nintendo on the laziness of the third parties. Nuff Said!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2012)

Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to bail out before I make things any worse.....Oh, wait, I already did


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 12, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Do you really think that those of us who buy and play exclusively on Nintendo consoles give a shit about "Nintendo's reputation" among people who will always hate that company?


That's the problem though, dude... Nintendo can't rely on exclusively Nintendo loyalists. Again, PERSONALLY I'm with you, I'm not going to refuse to buy Wi U just because its launch games only have 720p. But people like you and me aren't enough to give NIntendo the success it needs forever. Though there are people who will play video games and buy new ones their whole lives (I would love to think I would be one of those people, but only time will tell), overall generations of gamers come and go, and hardcore Nintendo fans who buy every Nintendo system and game won't be doing so forever. Nintendo needs to make new fans. People who've never really cared for Nintendo much before, or its 1st party titles, aren't going to buy the system they perceive as being weaker, whether it's true or not. And whether you want to admit it or not, Nintendo's first party titles on the Wii is the only thing that kept it going among hardcore gamers (and of course Wii sports, etc kept it for the casual audience).


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> ieatpixels said:
> 
> 
> > these people saying it's all fine and dandy that the wii u is sub par of our current gen consoles are really pissing me off.
> ...



You know that the media wasn't the reason for the absence of Multiplat games, do you?
Normally, it's insane to port games from PC/X360/PS3 to Wii, do you know why?
It's because there is a huge difference between the hardware capacity of Wii and the rest.
Making a port would demand a lot of time, and the product would look like shit,  and some things would be impossible to implement on Wii.
Guitar Hero never demand hi-quality graphics, a port of this is easy and pretty possible to make.
Now look at Call of Duty from Wii, this game is shit and it's outrageous to compare it to the same version on other plataforms!

@[member='the_randomizer']

I guess you now see how much wrong you were!
It's not about haters,
it's about being again behind the concurrents in hardware capacity!
It's about having again, lack of 3rd party games!
It's about the disappintment of Nintendo fans!
It's about the future of WiiU in the market!
and a lot more stuff that does not have any to do with haterism!

It's tragic to see a person blind because of his fanatism!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

FML.  Now if you'll excuse me, I'll just go ahead and crawl in a hole for the rest of my life never to voice my opinion again.  Since so many people seem to be antagonistic, it's time for me to bugger off.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > ieatpixels said:
> ...



Dude! CoD on the Wii wasn't shit! it was a fucking technical marvel with what Treyarch was able to accomplish. What you call crappy looking  is what some people call good for the system. I never said that the Wii versions of multiplats should be on par technically with other systems. I said that the space excuse is not a excuse. Even with the Wii not being as powerful, most games use the same base geometry, the only differences between the different versions tends to lie with shaders and textures.Aside from that, if a dev wanted to they could have ported their games over within the limits of the console. Excuses are just that. Excuses.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

To be fair, CoD was never that much of a good looking game, regardless of the system (and in this writer's opinion, the series itself hasn't been good since prior to 4).  Not to mention you can use motion controls, a regular controller, there's free online, and you are least likely to run into annoying 12 year olds and brogamers, I'd say CoD isn't a good choice for comparison, because the Wii version isn't that far inferior, if at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

If I had known that voicing my opinion would get me emasculated, I would have gone to the Zsnes forums instead.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> If I had known that voicing my opinion would get me emasculated, I would have gone to the Zsnes forums instead.


...How is anyone supposed to get that reference?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > If I had known that voicing my opinion would get me emasculated, I would have gone to the MAME emulator forums instead.
> ...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> If I had known that voicing my opinion would get me emasculated, I would have gone to the Zsnes forums instead.





the_randomizer said:


> FML.  Now if you'll excuse me, I'll just go ahead and crawl in a hole for the rest of my life never to voice my opinion again.  Since so many people seem to be antagonistic, it's time for me to bugger off.





the_randomizer said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, it's time to bail out before I make things any worse.....Oh, wait, I already did



Stop being a Drama Queen!
No one has anything against you!
It's just that no one agree with you, for a thoushand of reasons, that were already shown to you!
Most people here really like Nintendo games, but that's not making them unable to see the Nintendo consoles problems and criticize them!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

Whatever you say.  What should I do, base my opinion off of what everyone else here thinks?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say.  What should I do, base my opinion off of what everyone else here thinks?


That's impossible, the opinions on this forum are far too wide spread.  Though I do understand, disrespect of opinion is a big problem on the temp...but I don't know if that's the case here.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Dude! CoD on the Wii wasn't shit! it was a fucking technical marvel with what Treyarch was able to accomplish. What you call crappy looking  is what some people call good for the system. I never said that the Wii versions of multiplats should be on par technically with other systems. I said that the space excuse is not a excuse. Even with the Wii not being as powerful, most games use the same base geometry, the only differences between the different versions tends to lie with shaders and textures.Aside from that, if a dev wanted to they could have ported their games over within the limits of the console. Excuses are just that. Excuses.



Even Call of Duty was a miracle to comes to Wii!
There are certain things that can't be done in a weaker console!
I'm not talking about graphics!
I'm talking about Artificial Inteligence, number of enemies, lighting, more natural movements, size of the map, buffering,
and many other stuff that would take a day to say all of them.  
A game like GTA  IV would be impossible toport to Wii,
Metal Gear Solid the same! Bioshock! Batma! And many other games!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That's impossible, the opinions on this forum are far too wide spread.  Though I do understand, disrespect of opinion is a big problem on the temp...but I don't know if that's the case here.



Figured that trying to do so was a vain effort.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! CoD on the Wii wasn't shit! it was a fucking technical marvel with what Treyarch was able to accomplish. What you call crappy looking  is what some people call good for the system. I never said that the Wii versions of multiplats should be on par technically with other systems. I said that the space excuse is not a excuse. Even with the Wii not being as powerful, most games use the same base geometry, the only differences between the different versions tends to lie with shaders and textures.Aside from that, if a dev wanted to they could have ported their games over within the limits of the console. Excuses are just that. Excuses.
> ...


No, they'd definitely be possible.  Also, the statement about what can't be done is false as well.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say.  What should I do, base my opinion off of what everyone else here thinks?



Simple! Be respectful to others and they will respect your opinions, even if they don't agree with you.
You called people haters and many other stuff that were offensive and unnecessary.
This is a huge forum, it's normal for people to have complete opposite opinions, but if everyone stay calm, collected, and be respectfull to others,
these discussions would always end in a good way!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

.........*Sigh*  I can't undo the damage I already made, and everyone here seems to hate me, so...yeah.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

^...Nobody hates you.


VMM said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > No, they'd definitely be possible.  Also, the statement about what can't be done is false as well.
> ...


You said it'd be impossible, but it wouldn't.  It might have to be downgraded, but hey, the GTAIV was downgraded from the PS3 to the 360.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, I just wanted to make sure.  But you're right, I was being a douchebag and treated everyone here like sh** and now I'm beating myself up for doing it.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 13, 2012)

@VMN Smaller levels I think Not. just look at this video of CoD MW3 on Wii. In comparison to the 360 version its the SAME game but does not look as pretty. This is the perfect example of a Wii port and EVERY multiplat on Wii should have been like this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOiHcTkyvTo&feature=related


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> @VMN Smaller levels I think Not. just look at this video of CoD MW3 on Wii. In comparison to the 360 version its the SAME game but does not look as pretty. This is the perfect example of a Wii port and EVERY multiplat on Wii should have been like this.



Level wise they're exact ports but the Wii versions usually run at half the framerate (30FPS while I'm pretty sure the HD versions run at 60) plus large differences like online (less maps, less players per map, no voice chat, no DLC, etc).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

Not a bad port at all, to be perfectly honest.  Aside from some slight lighting issues, it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > @VMN Smaller levels I think Not. just look at this video of CoD MW3 on Wii. In comparison to the 360 version its the SAME game but does not look as pretty. This is the perfect example of a Wii port and EVERY multiplat on Wii should have been like this.
> ...



There's voice chat in the Wii version of CoD. Trust me, the guys with headsets usually get stuck in a team together while the rest of us have to suffer hoping that our teammates are somewhat coordinated


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> To be fair, CoD was never that much of a good looking game, regardless of the system (and in this writer's opinion, the series itself hasn't been good since prior to 4).  Not to mention you can use motion controls, a regular controller, there's free online, and you are least likely to run into annoying 12 year olds and brogamers, I'd say CoD isn't a good choice for comparison, because the Wii version isn't that far inferior, if at all.




Very Well said!

In continuation to my point that the Wii's hardware was no excuse for lack of ports. Here is another port done right!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKfQKsKKHL0


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> @VMN Smaller levels I think Not. just look at this video of CoD MW3 on Wii. In comparison to the 360 version its the SAME game but does not look as pretty. This is the perfect example of a Wii port and EVERY multiplat on Wii should have been like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related




The CoD port got serious problems all over the place:

Too much aliasing!
Lighting problems every part of the video
The game runs at 30 fps instead of 60fps!
There are a lot less objects and a lot of poor textures and the lack of some.
Instead of objects presented in the X360 version, like the flags on 4:47
I'll show you some parts wich you can see the flaws of Wii version:

3:48 where are the bricks that should be falling down?!
3:53, what happened the the taxi on Wii, it's pitch black(you can't even tell what's the car, and what's it's wheel), like the textures were not loaded correctly.
4:16 what happened with that barricade?! Again the textures were not loaded!
4:52 what happened to the car?! The same error again!
5:16 He walked trough a dead body! Like a spirit!
5:54 What happened to that pickup?! It's like the shot cut perfectly the front of it and desintegrated the rest!
5:57 The pickup is complete now, but there is a huge strange thing on the left side of the screen, that in benefit of the doubt, I say it's a sandpile!
6:38 What the hell is this?! Is this a sandpile?! Is this deformed concrete?! What is that light gray area? Is this the sunlight? That look like a part of a hexagon?
What's this brown cone on the up of the "sandpile"?

As you can see, there are a lot of problems on the Wii version!
I just don't say it's a bad port, because I'm quite sure that it's hard to do something better on such limited hardware!
But I hardly call it perfect port! 

Later, if you still want I'll appoint all the problems on spider-man game!

And look, these games are not the top graphical games, or the ones who uses hardware at the top of it!
A GTA is almost impossible to be ported!
Wacth Dogs, the same!
Bioshock!
Crysis!

PS: It's VM*M*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, you're seriously nitpicking.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> @VMN Smaller levels I think Not. just look at this video of CoD MW3 on Wii. In comparison to the 360 version its the SAME game but does not look as pretty. This is the perfect example of a Wii port and EVERY multiplat on Wii should have been like this.



Look some Wii bizarre bugs! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUKBdIsDoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJqA3a-dc0E


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Okay, you're seriously nitpicking.



I'd hardly call a framerate down to half of the original a nitpickin!
Or the huge lighting problems, or the absence of objects!

I just looked a video that suposed to be perfect and showed you some problems!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, you're seriously nitpicking.
> ...


The FPS I can understand, but the other things you wouldn't even consider otherwise, I'd suspect.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 13, 2012)

How did this devolve from discussion about the resolution of Wii U launch titles to bitching about graphics in games ported to the Wii? 

And...

Awww Shit...  There are bugs in a game...  That never happens on the Xbox 360 or the PS3...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> How did this devolve from discussion about the resolution of Wii U launch titles to bitching about graphics in games ported to the Wii?
> 
> And...
> 
> Awww Shit...  There are bugs in a game...  That never happens on the Xbox 360 or the PS3...


Yeah, you didn't get anything from typing "mw3 gliches ps3" in youtube. Oh wait...

It isn't something you really think about when playing a game.Specially when not comparing.

All the time you sitting there nitpicking and comparing visuals of every game in existent, you could actually be playing the games.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> How did this devolve from discussion about the resolution of Wii U launch titles to bitching about graphics in games ported to the Wii?
> 
> And...
> 
> Awww Shit...  There are bugs in a game...  That never happens on the Xbox 360 or the PS3...



Not these bugs. This is not that off-topic!
It has to do with third party support, and already know what happened to Wii.
Then we can compare Wii history to what we believe will happen to WiiU, since history is repeating itself.

This is a lesson that history teached us, and it may change the way you think!
Napoleon tried to invade Russia, this was the beginning of the end for his empire!
Russia retroceded, and Napoleon's army wasn't prepared to the cold wether from Russia!
Soldiers were dying from hypothermia and hungriness!
From 400,000 soldiers, 40,000 were able to cross Berezina River!
Napoleon army had to give up from Russia and lost a lot of resources and people in that attempt!

Hitler tried the same!
And the same happened!

If in 129 years, history repeated itself, how can we be sure it won't happen again?
I guess you understand now what's the connection, don't you?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 13, 2012)

And now we've inevitably made it full circle to Hitler.  Congratulations duder, you win.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> history is repeating itself.
> 
> This is a lesson that history teached us, and it may change the way you think!
> Napoleon tried to invade Russia, this was the beginning of the end for his empire!
> ...


omg. you better be trolling....


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> Not these bugs. This is not that off-topic!
> 
> Then we can compare Wii history to what we believe will happen to WiiU, since history is repeating itself.


1)Wii U launch games to only support 720p
>Has nothing to do with how 3rd party will be. Since, you know from history, launch games doesn't equal
later on games.

2) Why are you comparing one point of Nintendo history and not the whole thing? This point could be a repeat of the snes.



VMM said:


> Hell no! I really think WiiU will not have the 3rd party support!


In another thing ,contrary to believe, even wii had 3rd party support and no, not just casuals even
if it didn't get all the multiplats.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> omg. you better be trolling....



Wait, what?! 
Hell no! I really think WiiU will not have the 3rd party support!
But even worse, because now it won't have the support of casual gamers, and will fail harder than ever!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> Wait, what?!
> Hell no! I really think WiiU will not have the 3rd party support!
> But even worse, because now it won't have the support of casual gamers, and will fail harder than ever!


I was talking about how people accused you of being off topic, and then you went on a tangent about Hitler.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> 1)Wii U launch games to only support 720p
> >Has nothing to do with how 3rd party will be. Since, you know from history, launch games doesn't equal
> later on games.
> 
> 2) Why are you comparing one point of Nintendo history and not the whole thing? This point could be a repeat of the snes.



1) WiiU launching games at 720p and being 50% more powerfull than PS3 is the same as Wii was to GC and probably being the dark horse compared to it's concurrents!

2) SNES had a worse CPU than Genesis, but had better GPU and sound card, that made a lot of multiplat games look better on it!
Never you could run Donkey Kong Country on Genesis!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know VMM...  My Sources say otherwise...


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, what?!
> ...



Let's say I went on tangent to show the connection between both!
At least it was my proposal!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > omg. you better be trolling....
> ...



Dude.  You're. Just a hater.  There's no speaking any logic to you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> Not these bugs. This is not that off-topic!
> It has to do with third party support, and already know what happened to Wii.
> Then we can compare Wii history to what we believe will happen to WiiU, since history is repeating itself.
> 
> ...


God, you're so stupid.

The reason the Wii didn't get ports were due to two reasons,
Incompatible architectures (fixed-function GPU without modern shader tech)
Controls (Can't just quickly bring over a game, have to adapt it to the Wiimote + Nunchuk)
No, it wasn't just because of the raw power. I guarantee you that if the Wii had the required GPU feature-set, there would have been some devs that would have brought over their games.



The Wii U is confirmed to have the necessary feature-set (DX10.1/11) and the controller has all the inputs of a traditional controller. Most devs should be bringing over the games as there aren't as many issues preventing them and it makes sense for publishers, financially. There is no way that this could be another _Wii situation_.

And what the fuck does the Wii U have to do with Hitler?


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> And now we've inevitably made it full circle to Hitler.  Congratulations duder, you win.





Old8oy said:


> I don't know VMM...  My Sources say otherwise...



For a troll you are not funny! 
But nice video! I love that song!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 13, 2012)

Since we've gone off topic here, I'll point out that it isn't only power that drives 3rd-party support. Ease of development is a major factor, and many devs have already concluded the WiiU to have such an attribute.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> 1) WiiU launching games at 720p and being 50% more powerfull than PS3 is the same as Wii was to GC and probably being the dark horse compared to it's concurrents!
> 
> 2) SNES had a worse CPU than Genesis, but had better GPU and sound card, that made a lot of multiplat games look better on it!
> Never you could run Donkey Kong Country on Genesis!


What you're missing is that the Wii U is much more POWERFUL than that. It CAN do 1080p, it's just not doing that for its launch games. the Wii being 50% more powerful than the gamecube was as good as it could do, which is a completely different problem.



Old8oy said:


> I don't know VMM...  My Sources say otherwise...


ROFL



VMM said:


> Let's say I went on tangent to show the connection between both!
> At least it was my proposal!


Haha, I figured that. But it was still hilarious


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2012)

So the Wii U is going to be defeated on the battlefield by the harsh Russian winter? As illustrated by Napoleon and Hitler.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Since we've gone off topic here, I'll point out that it isn't only power that drives 3rd-party support. Ease of development is a major factor, and many devs have already concluded the WiiU to have such an attribute.


Have you forgotten about the PS3? That was a difficult system to develop for (especially in the early years with little documentation) yet it still got third-party support.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> And what the fuck does the Wii U have to do with Hitler?


More than you'd think.


Spoiler


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Since we've gone off topic here, I'll point out that it isn't only power that drives 3rd-party support. Ease of development is a major factor, and many devs have already concluded the WiiU to have such an attribute.
> ...



Not saying ease of development is the only factor. I did suggest power too.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> 1) WiiU launching games at 720p and being 50% more powerfull than PS3 is the same as Wii was to GC and probably being the dark horse compared to it's concurrents!
> 
> 2) SNES had a worse CPU than Genesis, but had better GPU and sound card, that made a lot of multiplat games look better on it!
> Never you could run Donkey Kong Country on Genesis!


1) Look at 360 launch titles then look now and see what I mean.
That and again, we don't have a confirmation of the wii u power.

2)You can get technical if you want, but that still doesn't mean wii u can't be the new snes.


----------



## VMM (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> God, you're so stupid.
> 
> The reason the Wii didn't get ports were due to two reasons,
> Incompatible architectures (fixed-function GPU without modern shader tech)
> ...



You didn't undestand the comparison and then accuse me of being stupid, oh the irony! 
WiiU will support DX11, so what? It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!

Tell me, how will the devs port a game using unreal engine 4 to WiiU?
Incompatible architetures, ok, tell me why you're so sure that there won't be it from a gpu of two years ago to a GPU that does not even exist and will be used at 2016?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!
> 
> Tell me, how will the devs port a game using unreal engine 4 to WiiU?
> Incompatible architetures, ok, tell me why you're so sure that there won't be it from a gpu of two years ago to a GPU that does not even exist and will be used at 2016?


Dude, Unreal 4 was practically confirmed for the Wii U... did you miss that bit of news a week or 2 ago? Unreal 4 will support all platforms, from smartphones to consoles, and as a result, Wii U. Even the 360 and PS3 can likely support it.

http://www.dsogaming...gle-nvidia-gpu/


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!








Can you at least provide non-subjective evidence for that claim?



VMM said:


> Tell me, how will the devs port a game using unreal engine 4 to WiiU?


Oh and even then, use unreal engine 3.(whatever) or scale it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> You didn't undestand the comparison and then accuse me of being stupid, oh the irony!
> WiiU will support DX11, so what? It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!
> 
> Tell me, how will the devs port a game using unreal engine 4 to WiiU?
> Incompatible architetures, ok, tell me why you're so sure that there won't be it from a gpu of two years ago to a GPU that does not even exist and will be used at 2016?


Or maybe your comparison was just stupid?

Where did you hear that it won't support UE4? That wasn't confirmed. Even if it doesn't, UE4 has a light version which will be supported on all platforms meaning that devs can use that to port games to the Wii U.

And why are you even getting into hypotheticals?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

The Wii's AMD/ATI GPU has a lot of potential, very few if any 3rd parties ever took full advantage of it; it's a very capable GPU, it's just there are too many lazy programmers out there.  Would it ever reach Xbox 360/PS3 levels?  Of course not, but it could most certain match the original Xbox, heck, even the Gamecube's hardware was on par with that console.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> The Wii's AMD/ATI GPU has a lot of potential, very few if any 3rd parties ever took full advantage of it; it's a very capable GPU, it's just there are too many lazy programmers out there.  Would it ever reach Xbox 360/PS3 levels?  Of course not, but it could most certain match the original Xbox, heck, even the Gamecube's hardware was on par with that console.




I think it's worth mentioning that there hasn't been a single Wii game that is graphically better than Rogue Leader on the Gamecube. Devs didn't bother pushing the hardware.


----------



## Dynast_Grausherr (Jun 13, 2012)

if the wiiu at low specs looks like current gen i cant wait to see people actually making games that use more of it power.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> I think it's worth mentioning that there hasn't been a single Wii game that is graphically better than Rogue Leader on the Gamecube. Devs didn't bother pushing the hardware.




Oh yeah, I keep forgetting that Factor 5 was one of the very few companies who truly knew the ins and outs of a console's hardware, *especially* the Gamecube.  There are reports that Rogue Leader pushed well into the 25-30 million polygon/sec range.  That company has done some insane programming on Nintendo's consoles, too bad they went under.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 14, 2012)

...Yet another GameCube game that pushed limits, in graphics and AI, Hell I used to display this game at the Game Crazy store I worked at back in 2005 and had people asking me if this was a XBox 360 game only for them to find out that it was a GameCube game. Since Wii is 50% more powerful than this, it was a crying shame that not many publishers pushed the little white box.


----------



## VMM (Jun 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> So the Wii U is going to be defeated on the battlefield by the harsh Russian winter? As illustrated by Napoleon and Hitler.





xwatchmanx said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!
> ...





KingVamp said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > It still does not support Unreal Engine 4!
> ...





soulx said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't undestand the comparison and then accuse me of being stupid, oh the irony!
> ...



And then you say I'm stupid! hahaha
The light version of UE4 is made for mobile devices!
It's not gonna support PS3, X360 neither WiiU!
The same with Luminous Engine!
Prepare to crash and burn your hopes!
Let's see who will laugh at the end! hahahaha


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> neither WiiU!


Oh, I'm sorry, you must have miss my post. Let's try again.

Can you at least provide non-subjective evidence for that claim?


Plus, that last part really do seem like trolling.

Look at this.
Link

The reason I didn't include ps3/360 because their consoles are most likely coming out next year.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > neither WiiU!
> ...


We still don't know what the Wii U is capable of, recently Iwata mentioned that at E3 developers were only halfway with what they could have achieved looks wise. He already has confirmed that they are competing against next gen hardware, not current.

UE4 is just that, an engine, there are so many factors that can be changed, considering the lower gap between the next gen consoles only minor changes needs to be done.
Changing around textures, particles, polygons etc is enough to get it running even on the PS3.
UE4 is at the moment mostly focused on PC, next gen hardware will never reach PC levels despite what people think, still UE4 will undoubtedly be running on next gen.
There will be $300 to $400 dollar machines next gen, with that they won't even come close to what an average gaming PC can achieve.


----------



## VMM (Jun 14, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > neither WiiU!
> ...



You really don't know what they said, do you?
They said that it will run in mobile devices, and on high-end pcs!
But they already said it won't run at WiiU, they have the last WiiU prototype, wich is almost the definetly version, and it can't support WiiU!
Then DSOGaming proposed that if it run on iphone, it could run on WiiU and the last gen, but that's not gonna happen, there is a huge difference between UE4 and it's mobile version!
You wanna a source, that's not my problem, if you don't believe me just wait and see it with your own eyes!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> You really don't know what they said, do you?
> They said that it will run in mobile devices, and on high-end pcs!
> But they already said it won't run at WiiU, they have the last WiiU prototype, wich is almost the definetly version, and it can't support WiiU!
> Then DSOGaming proposed that if it run on iphone, it could run on WiiU and the last gen, but that's not gonna happen, there is a huge difference between UE4 and it's mobile version!
> You* wanna a source*, that's not my problem, if you don't believe me just wait and see it with your own eyes!


I goofed and gave the wrong link.


> We have three big goals:
> First, to define the next generation of graphics capabilities that are achievable with DirectX 11 PC’s and future consoles.
> Second, to deliver a toolset with an unprecedented mixture of power, ease-of-use, and polish.
> And finally, to scale the technology and its feature set up and down the spectrum of future computing devices, including iOS and Android, and mainstream PC.


Source

You said they won't run on the wii u, you don't want to give me a source? Ok. 


Edit: To make it easier to find.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> And then you say I'm stupid! hahaha
> The light version of UE4 is made for mobile devices!
> It's not gonna support PS3, X360 neither WiiU!
> The same with Luminous Engine!
> ...


Well first, no one called you stupid (in those quotes, at least).
Second, you're making some pretty bold statements for things we don't know too much about.  Very bold, actually.  Actually, I'm not sure "bold" is the right word to use there...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM, now you're just being arrogant. You're preemptively bashing the Wii U for supposedly not having Unreal 4 (something you treat as a fact, despite it being based on a flimsy old rumor). Then when we post ACTUAL sources that flat out say "unreal 4 will be on EVERYTHING from mobile phones to high-end PCs" (hint, that's another way of saying "from weakest to strongest"), you dismiss it for some illogical reason and say that Unreal 4 will for-sure NOT be on Wii U, refuse to provide us any source of that WHATSOEVER, and laugh at us like some buffoon with a misplaced sense of superiority. Really, guy? I would stop before you make yourself look worse.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...


They didn't say that it will run on the Wii U.
By someone not saying something how can you be sure that it's not going to happen?
That's some pretty messed up logic there.
Oh and any "source" that claims it can't run on the Wii U are lying.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

plus it just wouldn't make any sense to not run on the Wii U. i mean, it'll run on low-end phones, next-gen PlayStation and Xbox,  and pc, but somehow arbitrarily won't run on the Wii U? i fail to see the logic in that conclusion.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> plus it just wouldn't make any sense to not run on the Wii U. i mean, it'll run on low-end phones, next-gen PlayStation and Xbox,  and pc, but somehow arbitrarily won't run on the Wii U? i fail to see the logic in that conclusion.


That is another point, even by his logic, "mobile devices and on high-end pc". Last time I check, no consoles beat or even match any high-end pcs.
So, by his logic,the ps4/720 isn't going to have it either.

Even if it didn't run it, it not automatically the end of the wii u. Like seriously.


----------



## VMM (Jun 14, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Well first, no one called you stupid (in those quotes, at least).
> Second, you're making some pretty bold statements for things we don't know too much about.  Very bold, actually.  Actually, I'm not sure "bold" is the right word to use there...



Well, soulx said pretty clear, and a lot of people were making fun of me, so I guess you understand now!




Eerpow said:


> We still don't know what the Wii U is capable of, recently Iwata mentioned that at E3 developers were only halfway with what they could have achieved looks wise. He already has confirmed that they are competing against next gen hardware, not current.
> 
> UE4 is just that, an engine, there are so many factors that can be changed, considering the lower gap between the next gen consoles only minor changes needs to be done.
> Changing around textures, particles, polygons etc is enough to get it running even on the PS3.
> ...





KingVamp said:


> I goofed and gave the wrong link.
> 
> 
> > We have three big goals:
> ...





xwatchmanx said:


> VMM, now you're just being arrogant. You're preemptively bashing the Wii U for supposedly not having Unreal 4 (something you treat as a fact, despite it being based on a flimsy old rumor). Then when we post ACTUAL sources that flat out say "unreal 4 will be on EVERYTHING from mobile phones to high-end PCs" (hint, that's another way of saying "from weakest to strongest"), you dismiss it for some illogical reason and say that Unreal 4 will for-sure NOT be on Wii U, refuse to provide us any source of that WHATSOEVER, and laugh at us like some buffoon with a misplaced sense of superiority. Really, guy? I would stop before you make yourself look worse.





xwatchmanx said:


> plus it just wouldn't make any sense to not run on the Wii U. i mean, it'll run on low-end phones, next-gen PlayStation and Xbox,  and pc, but somehow arbitrarily won't run on the Wii U? i fail to see the logic in that conclusion.





KingVamp said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > plus it just wouldn't make any sense to not run on the Wii U. i mean, it'll run on low-end phones, next-gen PlayStation and Xbox,  and pc, but somehow arbitrarily won't run on the Wii U? i fail to see the logic in that conclusion.
> ...



I'm sorry if I looked arrogant, but the truth is:
I saw some things, that I'm not authorized to tell, but that make pretty clear it won't work on WiiU!
For PS4 and new Xbox, I don't know, I don't have that info!
But I already said too much, so let's pretend this conversation never happened!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> I'm sorry if I looked arrogant, but the truth is:
> I saw some things, that I'm not authorized to tell, but that make pretty clear it won't work on WiiU!
> For PS4 and new Xbox, I don't know, I don't have that info!
> But I already said too much, so let's pretend this conversation never happened!



After what's gone on in this thread, I doubt anyone will believe that you have such "classified" information.


----------



## VMM (Jun 14, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry if I looked arrogant, but the truth is:
> ...



I recognize I overreacted, and I said somethings that probably made me look arrogant!
I'm sorry about that, but some people here really let me pissed off, even some that I kind of liked them.

But back to the business, let's wait until the time proves what I can't! 
If you don't believe me, ok, I don't blame you, or anyone who doesn't!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sigh* You don't have classified information. If you did,  you would have said so before.


----------



## VMM (Jun 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> *Sigh* You don't have classified information. If you did,  you would have said so before.



Just wait, my friend! 
When WiiU get released you will know the truth!
For now believe in what you want!


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm gonna end this argument right now. Epic's interview with game informer revealed the unreal 4 is the most customizable and user friendly version to date. Incompatible features can be turned off with just 3 clicks of the mouse. Even if the Wii-U can't use all of the full version of unreal 4's features, it could still run it by turning off the incompatible features.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 17, 2012)

RIP thread, Scribblenauts Unlimited just got comfirmed to be 1080p 60fps.​


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2012)

heartgold said:


> RIP thread, Scribblenauts Unlimited just got comfirmed to be 1080p 60fps.​​


​
Just out of curiosity, could you post the source of that?


----------



## heartgold (Jun 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > RIP thread, Scribblenauts Unlimited just got comfirmed to be 1080p 60fps.​​
> ...


Neogaf!

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=38962509&postcount=2711


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



Sounds legit.

Also Scribblenauts is omigod graphics so I'm totally amazed at the technical feats it is accomplishing.

BOW DOWN TO THE NINTENDO MASTER RACE.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Also Scribblenauts is omigod graphics so I'm totally amazed at the technical feats it is accomplishing.
> 
> BOW DOWN TO THE NINTENDO MASTER RACE.


ROFL.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2012)

FSAA and 1080p?  Heh, so much for the WiiU being "underpowered".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 17, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> FSAA and 1080p?  Heh, so much for the WiiU being "underpowered".


Let's just hope it compares to next-gen systems. I'm not looking forward to a system that looks better than the PS3 and 360, but gets creamed by the PS4 and 720.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2012)

I doubt the gap in graphics will be super noticeable to the point of making gamers foam at the mouth, especially if games will be multiplatform


----------



## Jan1tor (Jun 17, 2012)

The difference isn't really that noticiable until you are using a display bigger than 32" anyway. Even most cable companies only broadcast at 720p for their high def. Screens bigger than 32" will show the difference quite a bit more especially if their scan rate isn't fast enough.  Most of the videos I take I usually use 60fps at 720p and you can barely tell the difference from 1080 60pfs on the smaller screens, if you can tell at all. Here is one example at 720 60pfs  https://vimeo.com/13978989


----------



## Midna (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh whatever


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 19, 2012)

A bit more news regarding the Wii U's 720/1080 "status".

http://mynintendonews.com/2012/06/18/nintendo-games-will-run-at-1080p-soon-after-launch/

Granted, it might not be that confidence-inspiring that he said "I think", but it's still something to consider, especially from Nintendo's marketing executive.

But if this is true, this makes me wonder even more why the launch games won't run in 1080p, when games will be running 1080p "shortly" after system launch.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, is Nintendo Land a game that really needed to be displayed in 1080p? Or at all, for that matter?



I would say so, if it's going to be the game most used by the most users most of the time.

Plus all games, including Nintendo Land, could be updated to run in 1080p, presumably.

Considering that 1080p is now the norm for TVs, I would be surprised if Nintendo didn't make 1080p an iron clad standard for all WiiU generation games.

But I haven't really been following the WiiU news, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 20, 2012)

LoggerMan said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, is Nintendo Land a game that really needed to be displayed in 1080p? Or at all, for that matter?
> ...



A) Really, will it be?
B) Even if it was, the audience that would flock to the game would not be the same crowd that focuses on the resolution the system is putting out.


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Eh, maybe you're right. I think they will go with 1080p, but maybe they won't.


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2012)

Wait a minute. Nintendoland is a game? I thought it was going to a theme park in Japan where you can meet kawaii Kirby . IN 1080p RESOLUTION.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait a minute. Nintendoland is a game? I thought it was going to a theme park in Japan where you can meet kawaii Kirby . IN 1080p RESOLUTION.


That would be so awesome


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute. Nintendoland is a game? I thought it was going to a theme park in Japan where you can meet kawaii Kirby . IN 1080p RESOLUTION.
> ...



Honestly, that would be my idea of hell.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Honestly, that would be my idea of hell.


Why?


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, that would be my idea of hell.
> ...



Because I'm cold, twisted and bitter innit.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 22, 2012)

Why is this thread still open?

In nintendoland, Is Kevin going to make a guess star appearance? Mother Brain and Doc Willy will spit on everyone who doesn't get it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 22, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Why is this thread still open?


Why wouldn't it be? No one has violated any rules so far, with the exception of one insult.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this thread still open?
> ...


Because a more accuracy thread was shutdown. Which I believe it was only shutdown because it was directly addressing this thread.


----------



## gameglitcher4 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> LoggerMan said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Just for that, I might not even consider getting a Wii U because some Wii U titles need to run at 1080p though the maximum resolution for the Wii U is 720p because of hardware issues. And speaking of hardware issues, I might consider the Wii U "not so next gen" because the hardware is not so good if you compare the Wii U to the PS4/orbis or Xbox 720/Durango.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 20, 2012)

gameglitcher4 said:


> I might consider the Wii U "not so next gen" because the hardware is not so good if you compare the Wii U to the PS4/orbis or Xbox 720/Durango.


You mean 2 consoles that we know literally nothing about aside from rumors? That's a bit silly thing to say at this point.


----------



## AskaLangly (Aug 3, 2012)

If my TV can't even output a 1920x1080 PC connection, why even bother arguing? lol, I'm still getting the console.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You mean 2 consoles that we know literally nothing about aside from rumors? That's a bit silly thing to say at this point.


 
PS Orbis will probably be announced day 20.
The info about development kits are almost the same everywhere.

If you expect WiiU to be as strong as PS Orbis and Durango you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> PS Orbis will probably be announced day 20.
> The info about development kits are almost the same everywhere.
> 
> If you expect WiiU to be as strong as PS Orbis and Durango you're gonna have a bad time.


 
Dude you realize this thread is from like... August?


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dude you realize this thread is from like... August?


 
Nevermind, let the thread die.
Anyway, do WiiU fully support 1080p?


----------

